

How to Break in and Build A Network in the Startup Scene from Scratch - scottbrit
http://www.venturebent.com/2011/07/how-to-break-in-and-build-a-network-in-the-startup-scene-from-scratch/

======
meisi
How is this any different than 'breaking' into any other business scene?

~~~
sedawkgrep
I'm pretty skeptical of any advice whose first steps include "quit your day
job and move back home with your parents".

